# Night Cycling - safety and lights



## Riverman (2 May 2009)

Hi,

I was just wondering how safe you find it to cycle at night? And also what the law is on using two front cycle lights.

I'm a beginner and just went out for a late night ride but had abit of an accident. I was trying to follow the white line on but came upon a two meter long, foot deep ditch on the side of the road filled with water and proceeded to plough my way through it. Was quite lucky really not to fall off the bike. Was soaked!

This is even though I had two front cycle lights, an 'ok' front LED from argos and a value krypton light from tesco.

I must say visability was very poor even with two lights and if it wasn't for the white lines on the side of the road I'd have been all over the place.

Regarding the two lights. If I had the money I'd buy a powerful cateye instead but wondered whether I could make use of the extra light I have.


----------



## Randochap (2 May 2009)

You can't really expect to cycle at night safely without investing in some 
"serious" lighting, as you have discovered (glad you're OK). 

Those of us who do long-distance riding, straight through the night, usually found out first-hand that it's difficult to cycle safely at any kind of speed without outrunning cheap lights. This is especially true on unlit country roads -- the best kind.

Most good lighting comes from manufacturers in Germany ... because Germany actually has some standards for bicycle lighting.

You can't get real bike lights from some place like Tescos. You need to go to a proper bike shop that stocks high-end lights ... and be prepared to pay the going rate.

Riding at night can actually be quite safe, with the right lighting and reflective gear, because you will stand out much more than in the daytime, when you tend to blend in, so to speak.

Riding at night with good lighting is a very beautiful experience: A remote highway, bordered by trees; a million stars above, maybe a full moon. Love it!

Information on lights here and safety here. Follow this advice and you'll be as safe as possible.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 May 2009)

There are lights that will get you seen by other road users, and lights to be able to see the road by. I commute with four different lights on the front of my bike, but only one of them lights lights up the road in from of me.

It depends how much you want to pay, something like a a hope vision will be the quick easy simple solution, but then you could go cheaper, but you may find you want more light. There a variety of cheaper solutions, like the Tesco CRee torch, which you can get for less than tenner, which is good enough to see to ride off-road at night so perfectly good enough for road.
Of you can get silly and buy lights up to £600, that will light up the road better than a car headlight.


----------



## Riverman (2 May 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, very useful.

I'm intrigued by the tesco torch. Seems abit mad though attaching a torch to a bike.

Would it look something like this? Do they get in the way abit? They do look abit heavy.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 May 2009)

thats exactly the one¬. I use them. they are great value, and light up the road as well as lights that cost a lot more. but they are a torch so you need to mount them, and it can look scruffy, but then again they are cheap.
I use a loop of old inner tube to hold mine on the bike, which makes it easy to remove at either end of my commute. You can by a two lock block which is an expensive works well, or you could cobble something together with a cheaper mount, like the ones above.

did i mention they are cheap?


----------



## Steve Austin (2 May 2009)

Just weighed one. Its 155gms with batteries, so not heavy at all.


----------



## purplepolly (2 May 2009)

Riverman said:


> I'm intrigued by the tesco torch. Seems abit mad though attaching a torch to a bike.
> 
> Would it look something like this? Do they get in the way abit? They do look abit heavy.



That's the compromise on price - something that's compact and bike specific usually costs a lot more. I use two battery eating hope vision 1's with one on flash and one on constant beam and they're more than bright enough except for maybe really fast riders or off-road.

I agree with randochap that riding in the dark can be safe with the right equipment, in fact I prefer commuting in the dark because I get less people almost pulling out on me. That's because I'm lit up like a christmas tree against a dark background and there's nothing I can do in daytime to replicate that kind of contrast.

Please get a better light fast, if you can't see a ditch until it's too late, you're going to end up in a pothole at some point


----------



## Riverman (2 May 2009)

Thanks. For reference, I've found a long thread on them here

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=21755


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 May 2009)

+1 - I think the Tesco 3Watt torch sells for £7.99 


Steve Austin said:


> thats exactly the one¬. I use them. they are great value, and light up the road as well as lights that cost a lot more. but they are a torch so you need to mount them, and it can look scruffy, but then again they are cheap.
> I use a loop of old inner tube to hold mine on the bike, which makes it easy to remove at either end of my commute. You can by a two lock block which is an expensive works well, or you could cobble something together with a cheaper mount, like the ones above.
> 
> did i mention they are cheap?


----------



## gavintc (2 May 2009)

I find night cycling safer than day cycling as cars seem to notice you more. But, you do need to invest in lights. I have a rechargeable Lumicycle system that I bought cheaply from e-bay.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2009)

The tesco torches are fine - I used one with two catyyes until I splashed out on 2 Hope Vision 1's...

The torches last about 90 minutes on rechargeables


----------



## Bman (2 May 2009)

I have something quite like the following, from Asda. I find they are bright enough for me to see the road ahead. Quite light-weight and effective. My high quality rechargable batteries power it for about 1-2 hrs before it starts to dim. Only downside, is they dont seem very sturdy. I doubt they would survive a single drop on the tarmac.

http://direct.asda.com/Headlightt-Dawn-Patrol/000953424,default,pd.html


----------



## palinurus (2 May 2009)

I like cycling at night, if you have a front light good enough to see with at a fair speed (and a spare for extra confidence) it's pretty good. Since I've invested in a hub dynamo I can stay out there for as long as I want. There are also good rechargeable systems out there which give long runtimes, I use these on bikes that I don't want to fit permanent lights to.


----------



## Radius (2 May 2009)

Riverman said:


> I'm a beginner and just went out for a late night ride but had abit of an accident. I was trying to follow the white line on but came upon a two meter long, foot deep ditch on the side of the road filled with water and proceeded to plough my way through it. Was quite lucky really not to fall off the bike. Was soaked!



I don't know the exact circumstances of course, but I'd be tempted from this description to suggest that you were a bit too far over to the left, where there are more likely to be potholes and things to fall into!


----------



## HJ (2 May 2009)

You can never have to much light!! There is a review of serious lights for night cycling here...

Personally I regard good lights as a worth while an investment, if you are planning on cycling year round. Also a bright set of lights mean that you will be seen on the road, which for the most part means you get more space on the road.


----------



## HLaB (2 May 2009)

gavintc said:


> I find night cycling safer than day cycling as cars seem to notice you more. But, you do need to invest in lights.


+1 You get noticed better and no one expects you to be in the gutter. I tend to ride with two lights when I know I'm going to be riding in the dark, one flashing, to get me noticed and a solid one to see by. And if I know I'm going through really dark areas I carry more.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (4 May 2009)

I used a pair of Cateyes on the front for commuting during the winter evenings .. they light up the road well enough. I added a (helmet mounted) one of those Tesco torches to use in the bits where I go through the woods: the helmet mounting was so it lit up where I was looking, as I found it a bit limiting with the bar mounted lights only lighting up where I was going .. or at least where the bars were pointing. If you see what I mean.

The Tesco torch is good and bright .. a pair of them on the bars would be good. And cheap. Or you could go with one on the bars and one on your head.

You just have to remember to not look anyone you meet walking in the dark in the face as you'll dazzle them.


----------



## phil120867 (4 May 2009)

I use a Hpe HID light for offorad riding where you really need to see everything very clearly rather than being seen by other people. I also use this light on my way home from work in the winter. iiteally lights up those country lanes but drivers tend to get a bit pissed off at me and flash their headlights becuse its too bright. I now dip the light (by pushing it towards the road) when I see oncoming cars. I also hear that these MTB lights are illegal so I also use an LEd backup on the handlebars usually flashing). I'm not sure the cops would do anything anyway as I'm not convinced they know the law themselves and they're too busy with other things.... Unless of courseyou hit someone.


----------



## phil120867 (4 May 2009)

I've also used the Tesco Cree torch as a helment mount but I woke up next day with a stiff......neck


----------



## threefingerjoe (5 May 2009)

I like the Busch & Müller Ixon IQ.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 May 2009)

I use a Lightspin bottle dynamo and B&M front and rear standlights. Absolutely brilliant (literally) on the darkest roads and never runs out of batteries. But it was expensive.


----------



## Randochap (6 May 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I use a Lightspin bottle dynamo and B&M front and rear standlights. Absolutely brilliant (literally) on the darkest roads and never runs out of batteries. But it was expensive.



That's real lighting! However, Lightspin dynamos, though having excellent performance as far as resistance measurement, etc., haven't garnered great reviews as far as durability. I don't have personal experience, but the former Canadian distributor had "100% failure rate."


----------



## willem (6 May 2009)

Well, Litespin went belly up, so that is no longer an option (we have one, and love it). It does point to an important decision to make: where to get the electricity from? Batteries are one possibility, but I don't like them for serious cycling, as they run out, or you forget to recharge them. For their reliability and environmental advantages I much prefer generators. For a cheap setup that is really pretty good, get a B&M dymotec 6 (the S6 no longer exists) sidewall generator, and a round Lumotec front light. Use a B&M taillight. One step up in headlight quality would be the B&M IQ Fly headlight. One step up in generator quality would be the ultegra/XT level level Shimano hub generator. The (expensive) best there is would be a Schmidt SON hub generator combined with a Schmidt Edelux headlight. 
We now have this last combination on two bikes, and it is awesome.
One reason this German stuff is so good is that they do indeed have standards. These also require lights to be focussed properly on the road, rather than shine in all directions and blinding oncoming trafffic in the process. Thus these lights also do not waste their output, but put it where you need it. Finally, these lights have good connectors and are mechanically much better than the cheap imports from the Far East.
Willem


----------



## Slim (6 May 2009)

Fenix PD30 works well - esp' on "full beam". They're dearer than the Tesco torches but a lot cheaper than the more specialist night lights. They will eat batteries though so you would need to invest in rechargeable CR123s.


----------



## Davidc (6 May 2009)

Agree with all those who emphasise the need for good lighting. I like to have a combination of dynamo and battery lighting. The dynamo keeps going for as long as its needed and is immune to going flat, the battery lights are brighter. If one fails you've still got the other.

I use a shimano hub dynamo (second hand but works fine) with B&M standlights (surplus stock off ebay) combined with battery Smart 1/2W flasher at the back and a 7W ebay torch (actually draws about 4 from its battery) at the front. I also have a bright LED flashing light at the front. This combination lets me see well enough for up to about 15 mph safely on unlit dark lanes, and the flashers help draw attention to me.

The old adage of see and be seen really applies 100% to bike lights. If you fell into a trench you can't really be seeing well enough.


----------



## Randochap (6 May 2009)

willem said:


> Well, Litespin went belly up, etc.



Yes, I know. All good points -- covered, incidentally, on my rando lighting page.

I'm concerned at the number of posts here recommending silly "torches" for bicycle lighting. They are not adequate. Better than nothing ... but inadequate for safe night riding.

As you say, willem, (and I do also on my lighting page) there are lighting requirements in Germany and so some of the best lighting originates there.

The dynohub is most certainly the best way to generate power for lights.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 May 2009)

well I'm still recommending the Cateye EL530 - at about £45 each. I know that the Hope Vision 1 is brighter, and I may switch in the end, but the EL530 seems bombproof, and, more to the point, waterproof. I use two, with one on in town and one on out of town. The batteries last for ever. Having two on the bike is worthwhile - it's like carrying a spare tube.

As for rear lights - the Electron rear light is a cheapy and really bright. Too bright for group rides.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (8 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> well I'm still recommending the Cateye EL530 - at about £45 each. I know that the Hope Vision 1 is brighter, and I may switch in the end, but the EL530 seems bombproof, and, more to the point, waterproof. I use two, with one on in town and one on out of town. The batteries last for ever. Having two on the bike is worthwhile - it's like carrying a spare tube.
> <snip>


I'll second all that. I've got an EL530 and a 320 on the front, for that "just in case one fails" happy feeling .. the 320 has a blink mode which I use on the road to draw attention to me (530 is on steady all the time), switching it to steady when I go through the woods. At that point, the helmet-mounted Tesco torch gets switched on as well.


----------



## numbnuts (8 May 2009)

get yourself one of these and watch the cars slow down sold as a rear bike light I have one


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2009)

Agree with the need for good lighting, I do most of my cycling at night, the roads are quiet, the air cool... Fab! But once out of town you need good illumination.
I now use 1 x Tesco 3 watt Led torch £9 (the 2 AA battery one), one flashing LED and a Petzl Tikka plus headtorch mounted to my helmet.
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/petzl-tikka-plus-led-headtorch/COREEGFBE47P

The Petzl fills in the near ground in front of the bike, The Tesco torch the longer distance.
The Petzl is brilliant (literally), great beam, very long battery life and it moves with your vision. In combo with the Tesco torch 20mph country lanes in pitch black is no problem.
The Tesco on rechargeable has enough light-time just for an all-night ride.
Great and flexible lighting for under £40


----------



## The Jogger (14 May 2009)

I was in Tesco today and there were two 3 watt torches, one was an AA battery x 2 and the other c batteries. Which is the one to get.
Roy


----------



## Randochap (14 May 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Agree with the need for good lighting, I do most of my cycling at night, the roads are quiet, the air cool... Fab! But once out of town you need good illumination.
> I now use 1 x Tesco 3 watt Led torch £9 (the 2 AA battery one), one flashing LED and a Petzl Tikka plus headtorch mounted to my helmet.
> The Tesco on rechargeable has enough light-time just for an all-night ride.
> Great and flexible lighting for under £40



I'm going to have to strongly dispute this set-up as anything approaching the kind of lighting that would minimize having an experience like that of the OP.

If you check out my rando lighting page at VeloWeb, you'll see that I also use the Tikka Plus on my helmet ... to read computers and route sheet or illuminate roadside repairs. It can be used to highlight a reflective street sign at close distance or as a warning device for drivers, as you can turn your head. While it is an excellent little headlamp, it would be wholly inadequate to light my way. 

It disappears into dark asphalt, especially in wet conditions. It is _not at all_ powerful enough to light one's way at any kind of speed. It's not even visible above the light put out by my headlight. It is a candle by comparison.

And I also repeat, these cheap little "torches" discussed in this thread are not adequate for use on a vehicle that can achieve speeds of 50 km/h or more. They are only adequate for walking or maybe riding slowly on lit streets. And please don't use a flashing light on the front at night.

Once you get out into the country -- where animals can dart out of the hedges and curves (bordered by ditches) come up fast -- you need _proper_ lighting, designed for bicycles.

Sorry if this sounds strident. Bicycle lighting is a very, very important safety consideration. What if the OP had come out of that ditch on an immobilization board?

Cheers,
Rando


----------



## The Jogger (14 May 2009)

Rando, it sounds blooming expensive and I know there is no price on safety but!


----------



## Randochap (14 May 2009)

The Jogger said:


> Rando, it sounds blooming expensive and I know there is no price on safety but!



What price do you put on your life?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 May 2009)

Ay-Up lights are very good, light rechargeable batteries and can be swapped from bike to bike in seconds (important to me as i use them on and off road on four bikes) and can run for over six hours on one battery.


----------



## andrew_s (14 May 2009)

Randochap said:


> And I also repeat, these cheap little "torches" discussed in this thread are not adequate for use on a vehicle that can achieve speeds of 50 km/h or more. They are only adequate for walking or maybe riding slowly on lit streets.


Have you actually seen one of these torches? I guess that you don't have a Tesco store handy.
For info, they put out something like 80-100 lumen - about the same as one of the earlier Dinotte 3W lights. These were greeted as just about the best thing since sliced bread when they came out. A light that's good doesn't suddenly become dangerous just because something better is available.

They aren't ideal bike lights (you need to bodge a mount, and they only last an hour and a half on a set of batteries), but they are a great deal better than anything else readily available at or close to the same cost


----------



## Randochap (14 May 2009)

andrew_s said:


> Have you actually seen one of these torches? I guess that you don't have a Tesco store handy.
> For info, they put out something like 80-100 lumen - about the same as one of the earlier Dinotte 3W lights.



Admittedly, I haven't. Lumen by itself does not tell how far a light will illuminate.

There are plenty of stores here that carry similar lights and I wouldn't be satisfied with them as bicycle lighting for anything but well lit areas.

I even have a very good digital emitter, I use occasionally on my non-dynohub bikes. It's passable, but I must ride quite slowly to stay inside the safety bubble it creates.


----------



## grhm (15 May 2009)

I recently went out for a night ride with my local CTC group. As it was wet, only three of us turned up. I have a 1W Smart light (that is adequate for my lit commute but struggles on unlit lanes), one guy had a dynamo powered light (which was pretty bright and seemed OK on unlit lanes) and the last guy has a Tesco 3W torch. Every time the Tesco torch was behind me, I kept looking over my shoulder to see where the approaching car was.

The torch seemed to throw a very bright (if a little narrow) beam to a reasonable distance - I've ridden briefly (<1/2mile) alongside a guy with AyUp's and would agree the torch is not as good - but at ~£10 compared to ~£150 its not too bad.

I would not recommend using a torch as your sole source of light - we all had at least one other front light, and IIRC the torch bearer had a standard bike light aimed low to fill in the peripherals.

I aspire to a proper set of lights (currently favouring either AyUp's or DiNotte's) but I don't do enough unlit lanes to justify the expense at the mo, and can't easily stump up that sort of cash. However, I can afford to drop a tenner on a torch as a stop-gap measure.

The other minor issue that concerns me, is the legality of torches as lights - but I suspect that as long as you not dazzling ever driver into an accident, no-one really cares - and if you have a BS marked light as well I suspect you're probably covered.

(As an aside Rando, why don't you like the use of flashing lights at night? Honestly interested in your opinion. I know there is allowance in UK law for bicycles to use flashing front lights. I use a flashing light to draw attention, it's not a very bright light, just a cheapy LED flasher - and it's never used on it own, always as a 'side-light' with another bright non-flashing light)


----------



## Randochap (15 May 2009)

grhm said:


> (As an aside Rando, why don't you like the use of flashing lights at night?



I really can't fathom how anyone can abide riding with a flashing light in front of them. Besides encouraging epilepsy  the things actually obscure dangers.

Particularly on commuter trails, they are incredibly obnoxious to oncoming cyclists. 

Using proper lighting, as I'm banging on about, is more than adequate to see _and_ be seen.

Motorists will dim their high-beams a mile down the road, even if they are around the bend from me. Hence, I don't get blinded and they aren't irritated by a flashing light.

I use a flashing _red_ tail light (unbelievably, some people use white or some other colour not recognized as a _rear_ light!), unless I'm riding in a group or event, where they are forbidden.


----------



## grhm (15 May 2009)

Randochap said:


> I really can't fathom how anyone can abide riding with a flashing light in front of them. Besides encouraging epilepsy  the things actually obscure dangers.
> 
> Particularly on commuter trails, they are incredibly obnoxious to oncoming cyclists.



I don't think I've ever seen an oncoming cyclist at night - so have not seen a flashing light coming toward me to see how irritating they are. I think my experience might be tainted by my 95% of my cycling being in town, and I want to stand out against the car headlight behind me - before I had two lights, a had a few cars turn across in front of me to close for comfort.

Having two lights, I've not experienced the same (some still go for it cos I'm only a cyclist and can't be going that fast - but they have at least seen me and made a judgement call, before I'm not convinced they'd registered my presence). That said, when I went from one to two lights, I went from one cheap Halfords light, to one cheap LED flasher and a Smart 1W. It's possible the preceived improvement is actually from upgrading to a bright main light.




Randochap said:


> I use a flashing _red_ tail light (unbelievably, some people use white or some other colour not recognized as a _rear_ light!), unless I'm riding in a group or event, where they are forbidden.



I'd agree that flashing rear light can be irritating in groups. Following one of those 1/2W Smart flash thingies was distracting/hypnotic.

I think I feel a front flasher is acceptable as I'm assuming it not a super-bright light and it's used in town/traffic in conjunction with a better solid light. (For clarity, I've got one of these http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15539 - I would not use it on solid on it's own)

I'm not sure my reasoning stands up outside of town/traffic, so I ceed that you're right that it would annoy and provide little/no benefit on unlit lanes.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 May 2009)

The Jogger said:


> I was in Tesco today and there were two 3 watt torches, one was an AA battery x 2 and the other c batteries. Which is the one to get.
> Roy



The C version gives a wider spread of light, but the AA version is lighter and it's easier to carry spare batteries for it.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 May 2009)

Randochap said:


> And I also repeat, these cheap little "torches" discussed in this thread are not adequate for use on a vehicle that can achieve speeds of 50 km/h or more. They are only adequate for walking or maybe riding slowly on lit streets. And please don't use a flashing light on the front at night.
> 
> Once you get out into the country -- where animals can dart out of the hedges and curves (bordered by ditches) come up fast -- you need _proper_ lighting, designed for bicycles.



I run 2 of the Tesco C size torches wired in parallel, with the barrels cut down, powered by an external 7.5 v battery pack. On the FNRttC, most "proper" bike lights are dimmer and have a poorer spread of light. Even one of the Tesco torches on its own is way brighter than a Cateye 530.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2009)

Randochap said:


> I'm going to have to strongly dispute this set-up as anything approaching the kind of lighting that would minimize having an experience like that of the OP.
> 
> If you check out my rando lighting page at VeloWeb, you'll see that I also use the Tikka Plus on my helmet ... to read computers and route sheet or illuminate roadside repairs. It can be used to highlight a reflective street sign at close distance or as a warning device for drivers, as you can turn your head. While it is an excellent little headlamp, it would be wholly inadequate to light my way.
> 
> ...



Sorry Rando, but I'm going to dispute your dispute.
The Tesco 3w cree torches are quite superb as many will testify and put much more expensive lighting to shame, at a tenner a go it's easy to afford a pair, go spend a tenner and try one. I also find that the Tikka plus on my helmet does a great job of illuminating the near ground. 
I regularly ride at up to 20mph on dark country lanes and find this set-up works very well for little outlay. You can always spend more of course, but this basic solution IMO works really well.


----------



## Riverman (16 May 2009)

> I run 2 of the Tesco C size torches wired in parallel, with the barrels cut down, powered by an external 7.5 v battery pack. On the FNRttC, most "proper" bike lights are dimmer and have a poorer spread of light. Even one of the Tesco torches on its own is way brighter than a Cateye 530.


That sounds quite cool. What battery pack do you have and how much does it cost? Sorry I'm a newb when it comes to these thing.

A funny consequence of using these two torches might be motorists pulling up on country lanes when they see what they think is a car approaching ahead. To be honest though I'm not sure I'd want to ride on 'single lane' country lanes at night even with two of these torches.


----------



## palinurus (16 May 2009)

Riverman said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to ride on 'single lane' country lanes at night even with two of these torches.



I feel quite comfortable riding on singletrack lanes at night. The advantage is you can see cars coming a long way off since you can often see the approaching lights as a glow above the hedges, even around what might be a blind bend in daylight.

For lighting I'm normally using a Dinotte 200L (probably similar to a Tesco torch) or a B&M Cyo /hub dynamo (very bright).


----------



## Riverman (16 May 2009)

> I feel quite comfortable riding on singletrack lanes at night. The advantage is you can see cars coming a long way off since you can often see the approaching lights as a glow above the hedges, even around what might be a blind bend in daylight.


grante but even then there's no guarantee they won't mow you down anyway unless you're hugging the hedge lol.

I guess I'd also be worried I might start daydreaming erm night dreaming? and not notice the lights in the distance..


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 May 2009)

Riverman - for the external pack, I just got one of the 6 x AA holders from Maplins, with 5 AA's in (and a blank for the misssing one), so as they're rechargeable batteries, it gives about 7.5v, which then sits in an old Smart light battery holder on the top tube. A bit of wire then running to the lights which have small holes drilled in, and then soldered onto the contacts.

That gives me around 5-6 hours run time.


----------



## psmiffy (17 May 2009)

Im a believer in being seen - most of the time its cycling in a urban enviroment under street lighting so I am not bothered about seeing where I am going - At the rear which I consider to be most importent (very few post have mentioned this - If you are going to get hit this is where its going to come from) two Cateye LD1100 red flashing lights, at the front two Cateye EL5300 - all of which have amazing battery life. My experiences as a driver lead me to believe that at dusk a flashing LED at the front is very visible - so one of those as well - not used in the dark as I find it interferes with my night vision

On tour - my motto is DO NOT CYCLE AT NIGHT, however it does not work like that, so - Rear two Cateye LD1100 red flashing lights mounted on the panniers supplemented by two small 3LED lights mounted on the rack - I find the flashing rears are quite good in the daytime in bad weather at keeping the traffic away from me - it seems that when they are on I get at least an extra couple of metres of space. At the front two Cateye EL5300s (produce a nice pool of light that its difficult with a loaded bike to outrun) plus a 1W LED head torch for map reading and road signs - sometimes useful for dipping/nodding head to get drivers to put their main beams down

All supplemented by refective tape and tyrewalls so that I am visible from the side

For off road I have a 12V godzillion watt Xenon beam that will produce a small spot on the moon 

Generally I avoid any thing that is rechargable and I cannot pop into a garage and refill with batteries


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 May 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> Riverman - for the external pack, I just got one of the 6 x AA holders from Maplins, with 5 AA's in (and a blank for the misssing one), so as they're rechargeable batteries, it gives about 7.5v, which then sits in an old Smart light battery holder on the top tube. A bit of wire then running to the lights which have small holes drilled in, and then soldered onto the contacts.
> 
> That gives me around 5-6 hours run time.



FD, if that's what you ran on the chilly night-ride from Oxford to Paddington, I can vouch for their brightness, I thought you had something far more exotic on board.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> FD, if that's what you ran on the chilly night-ride from Oxford to Paddington, I can vouch for their brightness, I thought you had something far more exotic on board.



Yup - it's not bad for £20! 

However, on that occasion I was in fact running it off a dynamo, which isn't as bright as the batteries, plus I had a dodgy earth contact which meant at times it was running even dimmer. So you would have been blinded if I'd been on a fully charged battery pack.


----------



## Randochap (19 May 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sorry Rando, but I'm going to dispute your dispute.



Well, the important thing Foodie is that your lighting set-up inspires your confidence. If you can ride at 20 mph safely, it sounds decent.

However, my on-bike lighting system completely obliterates any ambient light coming from the Tikka _at road level_, so that tells me you aren't getting anywhere near the kind of light I get from my system, otherwise you wouldn't be able to comment on the Tikka output.

Anyway, it's not my intention to get into a "mine's better than yours" confab.

Whatever works for you. It certainly sounds as though it's good enough for your purposes and to get you seen.

My needs are different in that I need a system that runs a long time and I don't like messing w/ batteries.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2009)

Cheers Randochap. I'm not disputing that there are better lighting systems available, there undoubtably are. But the point I was trying to make is that the Tesco 3w torches are pretty amazing and cheap way to get into some serious lighting, beyond Cateye for a tenner. If there is a fault I guess that it's a narrowish beam, which is great for lighting the road-up a lot of yards ahead, the downside is that there is an area right in front of the bike poorly lit and the Tikka plus seems to do an excellent enough job at bridging the gap... for me at least! I don't feel knowingly underlit and the Tesco torches are very good at slowing cars down too! Always an advantage on narrow roads.


----------



## Riverman (20 May 2009)

Are these the ones?
http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=203-8191


----------



## Jim_Noir (20 May 2009)

I learnt my lesson with lights. When I started to cycle to work and back it was in the dark. About a mile and a 1/4 of the trip is on a country road with no lights. Cheap lights from Argos don't do anything bar let others see you. I also had a a set fly off one night when I went over a bump! I got a decent set from my LBS, not had to really use them at night so no idea ho well they light up the road. I'll 2nd that point that cycling at night is a great buzz.


----------



## Steve Austin (20 May 2009)

I used to ride with a cateye doubleshot which was fine, but now use a Hope Vision II which is quite amazing.

The Tesco torches I have still get used and mainly on the road, but if I ever need to go out off-road then the Tesco torches work fine for that too. The run time isn't that great, and they can be a pain to mount, but they work very well, and give enough light for me to ride around the woods at near 30mph.


----------



## grhm (20 May 2009)

Riverman said:


> Are these the ones?
> http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=203-8191



Kinda. I believe it's the smaller variant powered by 2xAA batteries that most are talking about. The above is powered by large "D" batteries. I believe there is also a "C" battery variant.

I think I read somewhere on here that the "AA" variant is no available on-line (I certainly couldn't find it when I looked). I also semm to recall someone on here saying they had one AA and one C torch and found the C variant gives a wider beam.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 May 2009)

grhm said:


> Kinda. I believe it's the smaller variant powered by 2xAA batteries that most are talking about. The above is powered by large "D" batteries. I believe there is also a "C" battery variant.
> 
> I think I read somewhere on here that the "AA" variant is no available on-line (I certainly couldn't find it when I looked). I also semm to recall someone on here saying they had one AA and one C torch and found the C variant gives a wider beam.



Agreed, its the AA version that most go for and the ones that I use.


----------



## Randochap (20 May 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> they work very well, and give enough light for me to ride around the woods at near 30mph.



Wow! That's impressive lighting _and_ offroad speed. You da bomb!


----------



## Steve Austin (20 May 2009)

gee thanks rando


----------

